# Iver Johnson truss frame crank help



## slick (Jun 24, 2010)

I have an Iver Johnson truss frame that I need a crank for. It has to bolts that cinch the bearing races tight in the housing? Can I use any types of races or do they have to be Iver Johnsons? I'm looking for a really crazy, art deco style crank and sprocket to run for this. if anyone has any ideas? I saw a crank awhile back that had a bent, swirled dog leg for each pedal which I thought was cool. I don't know what it was off of but it made the bike look fast while standing still! Thanks,Chris


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 25, 2010)

I may be wrong, but I think the clamping bottom bracket was made by Hartford/Columbia rather than Iver.  Both made truss frames.  If it is an Iver, it should have 3 badge holes on the head tube.


----------



## kunzog (Jun 25, 2010)

Let me add this to the mix.  Here is a page from a 1916 Motor Cycle Ilistrated magazine showing the split bracket for a 1916 Indian. Indian used this before and after 1916. Probably made at the Columbia Westfield plant. No you cant use just any race or bearing cup.  Because the bearings and cups in those bikes are really small , they had to find a way to install the crank arm as it would not fit thru like a modern bike. The angle is too big and the opening too small, so they split the bracket to allow removal of bearings, cups and crank. Iver Johnson used small cups also but had a 3 piece crank that came apart to allow removal.


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2010)

O great! Talk about throwing multiple brooms in the spokes!! Well in that case I need a crank and races for a something or other truss frame if anyone has any for sale? Lol. I'll do some research and look for some numbers and go from there. Thanks guys.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 26, 2010)

What is the inside diameter of the bottom bracket?  And how bad are the original races?  For light use they can look pretty awful, but new bearings and grease  make a world of difference.  If they are an odd size, just use loose bearings- pack the race full and remove one ball bearing.  Depending on size, maybe a a modern cartridge bottom bracket would fit.


----------

